# "Minister Hehr launches Veterans Justice Outreach Initiative" in Nova Scotia



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2017)

From the Info-machine ...


> _Partnership established between Government of Canada and the Nova Scotia Mental Health Court_
> 
> OTTAWA, May 4, 2017 /CNW/ - A new initiative announced today by The Honourable Kent Hehr, Minister of Veterans Affairs and Associate Minister of National Defence, will provide additional support for Veterans who come in contact with the criminial justice system in Nova Scotia, with the long-term goal of better outcomes for Veterans across Canada.
> 
> ...


From the Backgrounder:


> *Nova Scotia Justice Outreach Initiative*
> 
> The Veterans Justice Outreach Initiative in Nova Scotia is presently focused on alternatives to traditional court proceedings, such as Mental Health Courts, where applicable. This program is modelled after a successful program that has been operating in the United States since 2009. The program incorporates the Veterans military experience into decisions regarding Veterans in conflict with the law and promotes and facilitates referrals to Mental Health Courts.
> 
> ...


----------

